# Cystoscopy with bladder bx, bilateral retrograde pyelogram



## ssprinkle

Can you give me a start on how to code this : Cystoscopy with bladder bx, bilateral retrograde pyelogram?


----------



## Stensland1982

ssprinkle said:


> Can you give me a start on how to code this : Cystoscopy with bladder bx, bilateral retrograde pyelogram?





When I am coding for the surgeries in our practice. For a simple, cysto/bladder biopsy is a 52204. This includes if they have multiple biopsys of the bladder. Now if the physican did any kind of fulgration, then that is a different code.
For the retrograde pyelogram: 74420- with 26 mod for the interp. Bc it is not our equipment. 
Modifier depends on the equipment and if its your facilities. 
Now the 74420- you can not bill bilaterally because it is bunlded. So you can only code for one: 74420

Hope that helps


----------



## ssprinkle

Yes, Thank you for the info.  I sincerely appreciate your help.
What if it is just Cystoscopy with Retrograde Pyelogram?


----------

